# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Markku Mikkola (Lempäälä)

## killerpop

Tämän yrittäjän tilausajoautojen lisäksi kalustoon kuuluu muutama auto, joilla ajellaan linjoja Lempäälä-Säijä-Lempäälä ja Lempäälä-Lastunen.

Aiemmin näissä tehtävissä on ollut mm lyhyt Mercedes-Benz / Kutter 9 ja entinen Vainion Volvo B10M / Trafora.

Nyt Säijän linjalta ainakin löytyi tällainen Hämeenlinnasta poistettu Wiimalainen, tiettävästi Hämeen Linjalla numeroilla #9 ja #19 viihtynyt ajopeli UVJ-662

  
Tiettävästi kalustoon on tullut toinenkin Hämeen Linjan Wiima, tosin sitä en ole havainnut omin silmin.

----------


## C3P

Lastusen linjalla on liikkunut pätkä-Volvo GIF-710. Vanhojen teippausjälkien perusteella muistaakseni ex-Håbo Buss. 

MB/Kutter on myynnissä Revidillä, kuten ainakin pari autoa myös tilausajokalustosta. Lieneekö soranajo tällä hetkellä kannattavampaa, kun tuntuu, että vastaan tulee yrityksen väreissä useammin sora-autoja kuin tilausajobusseja (pl. minibussit).

----------


## deepthroat

No Markkuhan on kuljetusalan monialayrittäjä, eli autokoulusta, tavaraliikenteeseen. Myös taksi löytyy.

----------


## killerpop

(käytetään samaa otsikkoa vaikkei paikallisliikenteeseen liity yhtään)

Markku Mikkolan uusin hankinta on Volvo 9900NG B12B 6x2, kantaa rekisteritunnusta MMM-99

Tässä pari kuvaa uutukaisesta huhtikuisen raekuuron säestämänä

----------

